# ZK's 75G Corner-Flo Reef Setup



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi all , some of you might remember me during the time I was doing this build. We moved to a new house back in Sept 2013 and had to shutdown the tank and I'm now finally getting back to the hobby after a seemingly long break.

The idea this time around is to just stick with the basics and more so, "simplicity".

*simplicity*
_ noun sim·plic·i·ty \sim-ˈpli-sə-tē, -ˈplis-tē\
• the state or quality of being plain or not fancy or complicated
• something that is simple or ordinary but enjoyable_
-Merriam-Webster​
Based on the above principle, I'll attempt to make this build as simple as I can with the least amount of stuff to keep in the tank to worry about and lots more time to enjoy this time around  -- Anyway, here are my initial equipment that I started building with this past weekend:

*Tank*: Marineland/Perfecto 75G Corner-Flo 48" x 18" x 21"

I was looking for a 75 to 90g sized tank and considered ordering one from Miracles. I learned that Big Al's also carried tanks of this size (thanks Sig) but not as custom but more "wallet-friendly" so I ordered through them. It finally arrived last week so I started with the project:



















Painted the back and bottom with glossy black (Rust-oleum/tremclad), adding in thin layers every couple of hours:










Next up is the stand, nothing special but I had planned on building a tall one (40"H) so I won't need to bend down when standing in front of the display -- I do however need to invest on a sturdy 3ft step ladder 




























The most nerve-racking part for me is the leak test (fingers crossed), thankfully no leaks!










The tank only came with two pre-drilled holes at the bottom. I do plan to use one as the primary drain, but instead of using the other as the return it will be for the emergency drain instead (herbie-style). I'll just have to make the return line go over the top rim since I would.

In terms of other upgrades, I've ordered some new RO/DI Pre/filters and replacing the existing membrane with a 200 Gal/day upgrade Kit. I also got a new return pump (Jebao DC-6000).










I'm now currently working on my sump (40G breeder). I have the glass baffles cut for bubble traps and will create a basic 3-chamber layout. A separate stand is almost complete and it's going to be situated in a room located right behind/half a floor below where the main DT is currently.

I also visited SUM the other day and picked up some dry rocks. This is the first time I'm experimenting with acrylic rods/reef epoxy to help keep the rocks held up together:


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

what a workshop !

move the tank from the wall. Probably consider to reposition 2x4 in the middle, because you restrict sump position.
I moved sump close to the back as possible an as result got valuable place in front to hang reactors and store stuff

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=135402&page=9

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*welcome back*

Wow very nice love the stand height... i prefer the taller stand to view 
without bending over ...cant wait to see more looks like u are on a great
start 
Cheers
tom


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Very similar to my set up. Built my stand nice and high for the exact same tank. Great for viewing and easy to do what you gotta do under it. Makes life a who'll lot easier for water changes and cleaning the skimmer. Depending on how tall you are canadian tire had a 1foot collapsible step stool that works great. 


Nice build


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks guys.

I built the DT stand taller than usual only for viewing reasons. I wrote earlier that the sump is going to be located in another room, not underneath the tank 

The standalone sump stand for the 40g breeder (36"x18") turned out pretty decent as well:


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sump Built!*

I read a clever idea somewhere on how to silicone glass baffles to a sump efficiently, so I thought I'd try it...

I put the tank on its side and started the process using any flat material (dvd case, empty box, container, etc) as spacers as I siliconed each baffle to the glass. IMO, it worked perfectly as there was no risk of glass falling or becoming misaligned while I applied silicone around the edges (* tip: tilt the baffles slightly side-to-side to smear the silicone around the edges).










I waited about 6hrs before I placed it on its stand. I will let the silicone cure for at least another 24-48 hrs.

Here it is on a 36"L x 18"W x 32"H stand --looks like a good fit!


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

*Plumbing / Cabinet / Canopy / Lighting*

_

** placeholder **

All photos will be collected in this post from start to finish!

.
_


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

That idea with the sump on it's side....*GENIUS!!*

This build is looking awesome already and further than mine 

Definitely keeping an eye on this one and soon I'll be over with a 12 pack


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

*LED Lighting*

Well instead of working on the plumbing, today I ended up installing the LED and hanging kit that I picked last night from one of our members here (thanks for the deal, Kevin ):

Let there be light!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

zk4444 said:


> Well instead of working on the plumbing, today I ended up installing the LED and hanging kit that I picked last night from one of our members here (thanks for the deal, Kevin ):
> 
> Let there be light!


Oh oh, you got the vertex! You won't regret it! But to get full impact of the programming power, you need to get the USB access and download the software. Then you will be truly humbled and amazed.

And, if you run into issues, customer support at Proline is awesome!


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

Crayon said:


> Oh oh, you got the vertex! You won't regret it! But to get full impact of the programming power, you need to get the USB access and download the software. Then you will be truly humbled and amazed.
> 
> And, if you run into issues, customer support at Proline is awesome!


 Thanks -- very impressed with it so far even with just the default lighting scheme.

I actually posted earlier in the marketplace area asking if anybody knew where I could order the v-stick. I did see your reply (thanks) about proline aquatics. I will try them next if Flavio from advanced aquatics is unable to source one for me.

Anyway, a bit more progress with the tank. I decided to do the bulkhead plumbing and expect to have the sump tied into the DT by tomorrow evening:


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

FYI, Flavio will order it from Proline. They are the North American distributor. We have 2 Vertex lights. I love them to bits and will not part with them for our tanks. Give him a week. If he has no answer, call Proline.


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

Crayon said:


> FYI, Flavio will order it from Proline. They are the North American distributor. We have 2 Vertex lights. I love them to bits and will not part with them for our tanks. Give him a week. If he has no answer, call Proline.


I will definitely do that as I know how much I'm missing out in terms of custom options built-in that can only be accessed via the Vertex software (i.e. weather simulation, clouds, thunder, etc.)


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I did not want to criticize, but since you going to make changes anyway....

try to avoid using 90s. Install 45s on the drain. you can build offset with two 45s

https://www.google.ca/search?q=offs...lp.ca%2Fplumbing_math_pipe_offset.php;441;219

The best would be to use long 90s gray PVS for conduits used for electrical

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/schedule-40-pvc-90186-bell-end-elbow-150-1-inch/954516

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

sig said:


> I did not want to criticize, but since you going to make changes anyway....
> 
> try to avoid using 90s. Install 45s on the drain. you can build offset with two 45s
> 
> ...


Sig, thanks for the tips and please do criticize, it's the only way we are going to learn 

However....  
Unfortunately any modifications is kind of late now as I've spent an entire night plumbing so changes will have to wait until I absolutely need to make any -- Everything is done and would rather not re-do this again lol.

Water running, no leaks, so far the Herbie is quiet... however I have yet installed a ATO and we'll see after the water changes levels if it will start to fluctuate like what you are experiencing.


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

Power outage test. 

Luckily the sump (40g) had plenty extra volume from the back siphon. Also, I am quite impressed with the Jebao dc-6000 return pump. Aside from having a controllable 6-speed feature, it also has a slow ramp-up start (seems like it starts at 5% -> 100% for about 10 seconds) therefore I did not noticed any big splash each time I restore the power. This is another 'wallet-friendly' quiet pump and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

*Week 3 Updates*

Progress is moving along since I began cycling the tank two weeks ago. Again as part of the 'simplicity' theme, the plan I had in mind this time around is to go bare-bottom.

I expect to do less maintenance and have better control of nutrient levels and also I could finally crank up the flow. I'll be positioning the Vortechs more closer to the bottom for constant up-swell and rid of any dead spots at the same time.










The Herbie system is working very well with ATO running. I must admit I got very lucky that I'm able to achieve a constant level in the overflow using a generic valve and didn't have to upgrade to a spears gate valve.

Water line inside the overflow is about 1/2" below the weir and it is completely dead silent. The drawback is there is no longer other noise that could drown out the Vortech's pumps 










I've also made a lot of progress with my sump/equipment since the last update. I upgraded my RO/DI to a 200gpd output, equipped a 5g reservoir/water change system (heater/pump/RO auto top-off).

I added some matured live/cured rocks in the drain area to supplement/ramp up the cycling process.










The new skimmer is a Vertex Omega 130 and currently breaking in (so far, so good) and since my constant water level in th eskimmer area is 10", I had to DIY a skimmer stand to reduce the level to around 7" which seems to be the recommended for this particular skimmer.










That is all the updates for now and thanks for reading!

.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Coming along nicely


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
Very nice. Rock work and setup is very good 
-


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I would not put rocks in the drain area. It will become waste storage.
Juts look how dirty foam become in just 24 hours. It also reduces bubbles from drain to almost none existent. I must replace it every 3 days, so dirty it is

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/20150326_165738_resized_zpsh9ov7c8w.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/20150326_170117_resized_zpsdi0nk6c9.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

That filter floss does look kinda nasty, Sig 

Definitely consider removing the rocks as soon as the tank completes its cycle for the next little while. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

teemee said:


> Looking good!


Thanks Margaret


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

*Week 5 Update*

Weeks 4 and 5 go by and I am still in cycling stage 

The most recent updates I have since include skinning the DT stand and adding a pair of RW-4s wavemakers to supplement my existing pair of MP10wES pumps for more added flow.

For the stand, the materials I used are 1/2" MDF sheets with primed poplar trims for the moldings/trims:



















Painted the stand using black semi-gloss exterior paint (still need doors). I think it turned out half decent (not quite furniture quality, but much better than the previous 2x4 wood skeleton I had lol):










Now I just have to build doors, then complete the canopy this weekend and I'll start focusing on water parameters, etc.


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

*Setback*

Had a terrible mishap with my LED so for now I need to hunt down a replacement lighting system.

In case you know of anyone looking to upgrade their existing LED lights enough to cover a 48" tank pls. let me know. thanks.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

*Canada Coral Lights*

Not sure how much you want to spend or what kind of lights you are looking for but Canada Coral had these for sale....

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=153050

Good luck and sorry to hear about your other light.


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

Cichlidrookie said:


> Not sure how much you want to spend or what kind of lights you are looking for but Canada Coral had these for sale....
> 
> http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=153050
> 
> Good luck and sorry to hear about your other light.


Thanks Cichlidrookie -- those are beautiful lights indeed and very good deal for Mitras, ..however do you think 36" x 36" spread would be enough to cover across a 48" tank?


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

I am really sorry to hear about the accident.

Unfortunately, all our Mitras have been sold.


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> I am really sorry to hear about the accident.
> 
> Unfortunately, all our Mitras have been sold.


Thanks. That was a great deal for those Mitras.


----------

